#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Лечебное голодание в ЦЛГ им. проф. Николаева

## Марина М

*ПРИГЛАШЕНИЕ ВСЕХ ЖЕЛАЮЩИХ В ЦЕНТР НА КУРС ЛЕЧЕБНОГО ГОЛОДАНИЯ
В ЦЛГ им. проф. НИКОЛАЕВА Ю.С.*

*Центр лечебного голодания имени профессора Николаева | Беловодие* расположен в сосновом бору на берегу горной реки Катунь. О красавице Катунь на Алтае рассказывают легенды. Она постоянно меняет цвет от бирюзового до невероятно яркого, изумрудного. Насыщенный озоном свежий воздух, целебный микроклимат и ежедневные экскурсии дают постоянный приток положительных эмоций в процессе оздоровления.

 
Основным методом лечения является разгрузочно-диетическая терапия (лечебное голодание) по методу профессора Николаева и климатолечение.

Каждое утро в нашем центре начинается с оздоровительной гимнастики, включающей в себя элементы суставной гимнастики, йогические асаны (упражнения), самомассаж, релаксацию (приёмы расслабления) и обучение методам саморегуляции. Такая гимнастика существенно облегчает самочувствие во время лечебного голодания.

Одна из основных задач, которую мы перед собой ставим – это балансирование физического, психического и духовного аспекта здоровья человека, коррекцию его образа жизни. Это достигается путем индивидуальных и коллективных бесед/занятий с лечащим доктором, восстановительных процедур.
Чем больше положительный настрой на исцеление, тем больше шансов избавиться от трудноизлечимых болезней.

 
В современной медицине зачастую не учитывается психико-физическая конституция человека, в то время как в восточных медицинских традициях Китая, Тибета, Индии это лежит в основе здорового образа жизни.
На Востоке говорят, что психическая сила в сто раз сильнее физической, а духовная сила в сто раз больше психической.
В отношении хронических болезней большое значение имеет психическое и духовное восстановление, чему уделяется особое внимание в центре им. профессора Николаева.

Чтобы человек полностью исцелился, физическое, психическое и духовное здоровье человека должно быть в состоянии баланса. Человек должен быть доволен собой и своей жизнью. В аюрведе говорится, что недовольный человек - это больной человек.

Если человек доволен собой и своей жизнью, то это больше говорит о психическом балансе, чем о телесном, но в то же время это поддерживает тело в гармонии. С другой стороны, если тело выйдет из состояния баланса, очень трудно сохранять психическое спокойствие. Таким образом, телесный и психический аспекты здоровья очень тесно взаимосвязаны.

Для сохранения и поддержания здоровья нужен комплекс мер. Голодание тоже не панацея. Это мощный метод очищения и изменения здоровья в лучшую сторону или исцеления от болезней. 

 
Для сохранения полученных от голодания результатов и дальнейшего движения в сторону здоровья нужна готовность к внутренним изменениям, к изменению образа жизни .

За время существования центра профессора Николаева тысячи больных восстановили своё здоровье, поменяли отношение к своему телу и жизни, многие «неизлечимые» больные, особенно больные бронхиальной астмой, полностью излечились. Справились с избыточным весом и научились быть всегда в форме больные с ожирением. 

У нас не только проходят курс восстановления здоровья, но и что немаловажно, получают знания о саморегуляции, знания о постоянной поддержке здоровья своими силами

#ЛечебноеГолодание #Похудение #ЛечениеХроническихЗаболеваний #Астма #Бронхит #Санаторий #ЛечениеНаАлтае #ТурбазаКатунь #Катунь #Беловодие #цвлБеловодие #БеловодиеОтзывы #ПутевкиАлтай #ДуховныеПрактики #Николаев #ЦентрНиколаева

+7 (905) 222-71-72 - Общий многокональный
+7 (499) 709-92-93 - Для Москвы
+7 (812) 426-75-72 - Для Санкт-Петербурга
+7 (383) 207-92-92 - Для Новосибирска
+1 (585) 205-75-45 - Для США, Европы и Скандинавии

https://golodanie.org, https://golodaniye.com (english site)

----------

